# Home-made attachments for your Yanmar CUT. Show yours here ...



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm poor, but not without rich ideas. I turned my box-blade into a BIG carry all tool. 

Hoping this would be a start of a good long and useful thread.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Maverick.....

Your a pretty fart smellar....love the gate haulin'

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Homemade attachment*

Ok....here is My attachment....It's a 12v dual tank spraying rig...

It sprays with a hand wand or can spray thru the 6' folding spray boom.
I can put down both, herbicide or insecticide, at the same time, at the flip of a switch under the dash.
I can sit on the tractor and spray a fence line while never stopping.
It is mounted to a 3pt carryall, just hook it, plug the 120 volt plug into the covered 120 power box on the fender and it turns on and off at the flip of a switch, between your legs.

Yellow tank kills Dandelions, White tank for Bugs, Blue tank has Soapy Water that can be drawn thru either pump and sprayed to clean out everything.

A gated garden hose wye, is attached on the inlet and outlet of each pump. This lets you draw from the chemical tank or shut the chemical off and then spray the soapy water.
The wye on the outlet side lets you spray thru the boom or the hand wand or both.
edro:Smokin'edro:


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Homemade attachment*

Ok....here is My attachment....It's a 12v dual tank spraying rig...

It sprays with a hand wand or can spray thru the 6' folding spray boom.
I can put down both, herbicide or insecticide, at the same time, at the flip of a switch under the dash.
I can sit on the tractor and spray a fence line while never stopping.
It is mounted to a 3pt carryall, just hook it, plug the 120 volt plug into the covered 120 power box on the fender and it turns on and off at the flip of a switch, between your legs.

Yellow tank kills Dandelions, White tank for Bugs, Blue tank has Soapy Water that can be drawn thru either pump and sprayed to clean out everything.

A gated garden hose wye, is attached on the inlet and outlet of each pump. This lets you draw from the chemical tank or shut the chemical off and then spray the soapy water.
The wye on the outlet side lets you spray thru the boom or the hand wand or both.

edroSmokin'edro:


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

OK, I'm waiting for some warm weather here. Got a winch from HF on a BF deal. It's the 2500lbs rate one with good reviews. Not bad for a mere $44. 

I plan on mounting it on the tractor front under the weights.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Darn good price.
What are you planning to pull?


----------



## southern yankee (Dec 20, 2017)

When you have a yanmar with cat 0 3ph you pretty much have to fab all your tools, or pay way more than the better half thinks reasonable.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you are ready for some serious work there southern yankee !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Looks like you are ready for some serious work there southern yankee !


No kidding. I like that spike harrow. I needs something like that!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

A couple of pictures on a Harbor Freight winch I put on my old YM2002D. Only played with it but it looks nice.


----------



## southern yankee (Dec 20, 2017)

Now that you have the winch mounted add a set of gin poles ( A frame) and start having fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> A couple of pictures on a Harbor Freight winch I put on my old YM2002D. Only played with it but it looks nice.


Ah, you are way ahead of me! I love it! 

Since I had to relocate to the mid-west, the past year has been turned up-side-down in life. Glad to be able to hop back here. 

This thread needs to thrive. We need further attachments too. I have one in the works, but I can't paint till Spring due to the bone chilling cold up here.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got a few more done or in the works.  

I dropped the top-link for a RAM truck shock. When grading the driveway, all that harsh bouncing of the blade is now tamed. 









Made a goal post hanger for the PHD to rest upon. EZ-on and EZ-off the tractor. 









Got a Harbor Freight rear work light now.  









On the cheap pallet forks out of a necessity I had to move an IBC tote. 


















Mounted a Harbor Freight winch in the back. It can mount and un-mount as needed. 










Now I'm kicking around an idea of re-purposing 2X Dish-TV into a tractor garden hiller. LOL 









So many nice adjusters too.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I initially did this winch for my old 2002D Yanmar. It will fit on a receiver hitch. Might also note my exhaust pointing down and away, I mow under a lot of trees.


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> I've got a few more done or in the works.
> 
> I dropped the top-link for a RAM truck shock. When grading the driveway, all that harsh bouncing of the blade is now tamed.
> View attachment 83645
> ...





bmaverick said:


> I've got a few more done or in the works.
> 
> I dropped the top-link for a RAM truck shock. When grading the driveway, all that harsh bouncing of the blade is now tamed.
> View attachment 83645
> ...


You can make a birdbath out of those too!!


----------

